# Pop-up Blocker



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm virtually computer illiterate so I hope someone can help me. How do I block the pop-ups that seem to bypass Firefox? Aquabid for example has these pop-ups and other sites I've been too.

Thanks.


----------



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

Usually when pop ups get around firefox, the pop ups have made their way to actually being on your computer. What I think you need is a spyware/adware remover. give adaware a try. www.lavasoft.com. also a good antivirus scan could pick up some things generating pop ups sometimes.

Hope this helps

MantisX


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

If a specific site has pop ups that bypass your standard blocker, you can bet they are using DHTML. Derek, in this case, the website itself is making use of DHTML to pop up advertising. You should let Mark know that you don't appreciate pop ups.


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

I downloaded the new MSN toolbar that kills AB's popups dead. It shows a
running counter of blocked popups and there's always 2-3 more every time
I access AB.

Bill


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

Don't forget to run Spybot as well as AdAware. http://www.spybot.info/en/download/index.html

I've never had a pop up on Aquabid since using Firefox. I'm pretty sure a good cleaning with AdAware, Spybot and an anti-virus would fix things up!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

omega said:


> I'm virtually computer illiterate so I hope someone can help me. How do I block the pop-ups that seem to bypass Firefox?


 Is the pop-up a firefox window and not an IE window? I'd agree with the others that you need to run Spybot S&D and Ad-Aware. It may help to run them in safe mode (OK, it's highly recommended).

--Mike


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

I did a search on popups that bypass Firefox and it turns out that the webmasters exploit the plugins of Firefox. The only way to stop it is to disable plugins like Java and Flash. But HOW? A lot of sites use Java and Flash. Disable these and legitimate sites would get screwed. Don't disable and popups. AHHHHHHHHHHH!!! WHO IN THEIR RIGHT MIND WOULD CLICK ON STUPID POPUPS as to encourage advertisers to keep inventing new ways to display ads! STOP CLICKING people and tell the webmasters this feature blows! Otherwise I will have to continue pulling my hair out in frustration. On the bright side, bald is in this season I hear.

First spam. Then phishing scams. Then pharming scams. Now this. I need some coffee.


----------



## Mnemia (Nov 23, 2004)

omega said:


> I did a search on popups that bypass Firefox and it turns out that the webmasters exploit the plugins of Firefox. The only way to stop it is to disable plugins like Java and Flash. But HOW? A lot of sites use Java and Flash. Disable these and legitimate sites would get screwed. Don't disable and popups. AHHHHHHHHHHH!!! WHO IN THEIR RIGHT MIND WOULD CLICK ON STUPID POPUPS as to encourage advertisers to keep inventing new ways to display ads! STOP CLICKING people and tell the webmasters this feature blows! Otherwise I will have to continue pulling my hair out in frustration. On the bright side, bald is in this season I hear.
> 
> First spam. Then phishing scams. Then pharming scams. Now this. I need some coffee.


There's little you can do about this stuff, and it's really irritating. You can't really disable Java or Flash without breaking a lot of websites. But one way you can fight back under Firefox at least is to use the Adblock extension. This nifty little tool will let you blacklist sites or specific types of content from specific sites, etc. It can block images, scripts, Flash, and Java amongst other things. If you encounter a site that you use a lot which has irritating popups you can just blacklist all their Flash by creating a filter rule ending in '*.swf' which means that it will block all the Flash applications from the site you put before that. Using combinations of the wildcard character you can create very powerful rules which get rid of most of the crap (for example, the rule '*ads*.swf' will block all Flash from URLs with the word 'ads' in them.

It's not perfect, but these sorts of filters at least give you back some control over your browsing experience. They're great for permanently blacklisting the more irritating banner ad companies as well (I think sites have a right to be supported by advertising, but things like Flash ads with sound and those ultra-irritating "flashing" animated GIFS go way too far and intrude on my right to browse in peace. Any advertising company that uses those tactics gets their whole servers blacklisted from my browser).

I've never seen any popups like this post describes on Aquabid, however. My guess is this is spyware, though I could be wrong.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Spyware Doctor and Spybot Search and Destroy are IMO the best free programs for dealing with trojans, spyware and adware. I use these in conjunction with my google toolbar and I have no problems.


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

Mnemia said:


> I've never seen any popups like this post describes on Aquabid, however. My guess is this is spyware, though I could be wrong.


Ok, I'm getting a little worried. [smilie=p: Am I the ONLY one that get these annoying popups from Aquabid? I have Ad-aware, Spybot, and Spyware Doctor all installed but the Teatimer or whatever it is constantly monitor my computer. I just ran all three products and they didn't find any spyware. If I did then wouldn't it give me popups no matter what website I'm on? I only seem to get it on Aquabid and a couple other sites I visit.


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

Derek,

Definitely follow Mnemia's advice about using the Adblock extension. When you get a pop up or see an ad, you can right click it and the menu will have a choice for blocking it. It really is awesome! I've removed every ad on Aquabid! I have a feeling this is all you need. Aquabid is notorious for their ads and pop-ups. Check thru their forums.

https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=10&application=firefox

Good luck!
Jan


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

Now this Adblock extension is so cool!!! How come this stuff isn't more popular and standard with Firefox? Thank you _so_ much for the advice! The popups have stopped!


----------

